# surprise in bottle



## Trying not to break it (Feb 8, 2005)

hi everyone, this bottle is 2 1/4" tall, 5/8" across bottom and 1/2" across top. because it was so small i put some water in it and set it to the side while i cleaned larger ones. i dump out the dirty water and put in clean water  a couple of times. i look into the bottle and saw something shiney. i cleaned it gently a couple of times, and finally figured out there where a pair of post ear rings inside on a piece of paper.  i have not tried to take them out. the paper is very frigile.  does any one know if earrings where ever sold this way? any ideals on how to preserve it?  thanks   rhona


----------



## Trying not to break it (Feb 8, 2005)

try for pic. again


----------



## Trying not to break it (Feb 8, 2005)

another pic.


----------



## drjhostetters (Feb 9, 2005)

Hey Trying....

 It is surprising what you'll find in bottles sometimes...I was in a "Mom and Pop" corner grocery store one time a long time ago and I got to talking to the owner (the Mom) about old bottles and she brought out this strawberry soda bottle from the factory with a couple of cigarette butts and a mashed up cigarette package inside, sealed and ready to sell...I tried to talk her out of it but she wouldn't sell!

 Keep on findin' things inside...


 The Doc...[X(]


----------



## 58froggy (Oct 15, 2005)

It doesn't look to me like you can cave the paper.  I would like to know what the bottle is.  I have a few of these.
 Thanks,
 Doug


----------



## Trying not to break it (Oct 15, 2005)

hi doug, this bottle has no markings on it. i found a couble of others in the same place put no ear rings. maybe they sold them in this little bottles to keep them from getting lost. sorry i don't have any maker information on the bottle.   rhona


----------



## whiskeyman (Oct 16, 2005)

RHONA...unusual find...bottle looks like those used for Carter's Little Liver Pills...

 I found this folded up inside a Ball Perfect Mason a few years ago...the jar had the zinc lid and rubber on it, so item was very well preserved...







 yep...Gene Autry on a Sunbeam bread end label...


----------



## sheila (Oct 16, 2005)

At least your surprises were good! Last week while going through some more bottles and jars at my mom's I found a mason jar with a "powdered" mouse in the bottom! It took a while to figure out what it was, looked like dirt with feet and a tail! It must have fallen in the jar and couldn't get out, darn I wish I would have taken a pic but it really grossed me out![:'(] We tossed jar and all!


----------



## 58froggy (Oct 16, 2005)

That was a kool find.  The mouse?  Probly not.  I have finally moved all my bottles from mom's attic.  We dug them some 35 years ago.  My best friend and I would hit all the best dumping places along the roads - it's pretty rural in Coshocton, Ohio where I grew up.  So all my best bottle finds are again a suprise.  I moved 19 boxes the size of fruit crates to my home.  Have had time to go through about half of them.  Running out of space to display them.  I'll have to get some picks put up.  

 You people are a real inspiration and make me want to go back at it.  I have taken my daughter on some walks along a good spot.  Didn't take too long for her to get the fever.  She found some nice bottles.
 Doug


----------



## Bluebelle (Oct 16, 2005)

Hi, rhona - I've never heard of earrings being sold that way. If it were me, I'd love to get hold of some old (antique?) post earrings. Since the bottle itself doesn't look to be especially rare or valuable, what I'd probably do is wrap the bottle in thick layers of newspaper, hit it with a hammer, and get the earrings out. []


----------



## Miles (Oct 16, 2005)

I'd try to use tweezers to get it out.



 (Then I'd turn it amethyst, but that's just me.)


----------



## diginit (Oct 17, 2005)

I have to agree with bluebelle.    The ear rings could be worth a bit depending on the stones, age and maker. I'd say that they were kept in the bottle so the owner could keep track of them. Looks like it didn't work too well. They could have been tossed during a move or a cleanout job. At least you know that the owner wasn't wearing them at burial. I always look closely at the bones I find if I find any loose jewelery underground. Since people were buried with their posessions and graves were often unmarked. 
   The small vile has no monitary value. I'd break the top and pour them out. Very nice find.


----------



## Trying not to break it (Oct 18, 2005)

hi doug, i think it's great that you and your daughter can enjoy doing this together. i hope she stays with it.               hi shiela,  what i hate is when i go to clean dirt at of a bottle and creepy crawley bugs come out. ugh                      whiskeyman, i think that is super neat.  i grew up watching gene autry and roy rodgers.   oops i'm telling my age.      hi  bluebelle and miles, i can get them out with out breaking the bottle. i thought it was neat to find them in there.  i think i'll take them to my next bottle club meeting and see if i can get any info. there   thanks for sharing, good digging to all,     rhona


----------



## Bluebelle (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi, diginit! Sounds spooky, finding bones and jewelry together - woo woo! Do you have any stories about them for the Ghosts and Paranormal thread?


----------



## diginit (Oct 20, 2005)

Hi Ronda, If you want another bottle to replace the one you may or may not break, 
 I'll send you one. Just e-mail me. 
   Hi Bluebelle, Luckily I've just found bones from deer and other tasty critters. 
 A Mastadon was just uncovered in a park I sometimes visit to go bottling. In downtown San Jose,Ca. 
   Now that was a find! Now I guess I'll have to ask If anyone has ever found any fossils while digging on a new post.


----------

